# [gelöst] Google Earth

## oliver2104

Hallo, möchte Google Earth installieren.

die aktuelle Portage-Version ist

```

*  sci-geosciences/googleearth

      Latest version available: 5.1.3535.3218-r1

      .....

```

beim emerge gibts aber Probleme

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3535.3218-r1

!!! sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3535.3218-r1 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Fetch failed for 'sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3535.3218-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sci-geosciences/googleearth-5.1.3535.3218-r1/temp/build.log'

 * This version is no longer available from Google and the license prevents mirroring.

 * This ebuild is intended for users who already downloaded it previously and have problems with 5.2+.

 * If you can get the distfile from e.g. another computer of yours,

 * copy the file GoogleEarthLinux-5.1.3535.3218.bin to /usr/portage/distfiles.

 * Otherwise, you need to unmask 5.2 or higher version.

```

laut dieser Fehlermeldung gibts anscheinend noch andere goggleearth-Versionen für Gentoo

die sich besser installieren lassen.

Nur wo bekomm ich die ?

Halte meinen Portagetree wie empfohlen mit #emerge --sync auf dem Laufenden

und da gibts halt nur diese Version.

bitte um HilfeLast edited by oliver2104 on Tue Nov 01, 2011 11:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

Ja, es gibt noch weitere Versionen und auch Ebuilds

schaue zb direkt im prtage Tree 

```
ls -l /usr/portage/sci-geosciences/googleearth/

insgesamt 56

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 16107 24. Mai 18:31 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2818 24. Sep 12:31 Manifest

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   120 29. Dez 2010  files

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4275 31. Jan 2011  googleearth-5.1.3535.3218-r1.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4989 31. Jan 2011  googleearth-5.2.1.1588.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5534 25. Mai 17:31 googleearth-6.0.2.2074.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5251 24. Mai 18:29 googleearth-6.0.3.2197.ebuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   592 24. Sep 12:31 metadata.xml
```

Oder nutze zb app-portage/eix 

```
$ eix sci-geosciences/googleearth

* sci-geosciences/googleearth

     Available versions:  5.1.3535.3218-r1!f!s (~)5.2.1.1588!m!s (~)6.0.2.2074!f!s (~)6.0.3.2197!m!s {mdns-bundled (+)qt-bundled}

     Homepage:            http://earth.google.com/

     Description:         A 3D interface to the planet
```

Doch "besser" installieren werden sich die höheren Versionen vermutlich auch nicht. Für all diese Versionen wirst du die Lizenz akzeptieren müssen, und auch die distfiles manuell herunterladen müssen. Wenn du dies gemacht hast sollte sich das Paket ganz normal mit emerge installieren lassen.

Ist ein wenig umständlich, doch was will man machen wenn eine Lizenz akzeptiert werden muss und die Sources nicht zum freien Download verfügbar stehen...

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antwort.

Komm aber trotzdem nicht weiter.

Was Lizenzen betrifft hab ich in /etc/make.conf folgendes eingetragen

```

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

```

Aber das vorrangige Problem besteht in "distfiles manuell herunterladen"

Wie sollen diese distfiles auschauen ?

Hab lang im Internet gesucht und bin auf verschiedene Varianten gestoßen.

gentoo-distfiles sind meist Archive im *.tar.gz  oder *tar.bz2 Format.

googleearth-Archive hab ich in diesen Formaten nicht gefunden.

was man findet sind googleearth*.ebuild Dateien, das sind aber reine Textdateien

und hab keine Ahnung wie die bei der Installation helfen können.

Was man noch häufig unter dem Suchbegriff "distfiles" findet sind GoogleEarthLinux.bin

Dateien, die aber eher auf FreeBSD zugeschnitten sind,

was muss ich jetzt wirklich machen,

bitte um Hilfe

----------

## Finswimmer

Probier mal das:

emerge =sci-geosciences/googleearth-6.0.3.2197

und befolge dann die Anweisungen (etc-update bzw. dispatch-conf)

Das ging bei mir sofort.

----------

## oliver2104

Danke, das hat funktioniert.

emerge =sci-geosciences/googleearth-6.0.3.2197 will zwar nicht gleich,

weil: "masked by: ~x86 keyword"

die gleiche Meldung kommt auch von dev-util/patchelf-0.5

dieses Paket wird anscheinend ebenfalls für googleearth benötigt.

Hab daraufhin in die Datei /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

```

sci-geosciences/googleearth

dev-util/patchelf

```

eingetragen und nochmals > emerge =sci-geosciences/googleearth-6.0.3.2197 ausgeführt.

Jetzt hat alles geklappt und GoogleEarth konnte ich sofort mit 

> /opt/googleearth/googleearth starten

Anweisungen  wie (etc-update bzw. dispatch-conf) sind bei mir gar nicht gekommen.

Nochmals Danke für die Hilfe,

lg, Oliver

----------

## oliver2104

hallo,

möchte gern diesen Thread als SOLVED markieren.

bitte auch hier um eine kurze Hilfe

----------

## franzf

editiere deinen allerersten Post hier im Thread und passe entsprechend deinen Vorlieben den Titel an. "Absenden" nicht vergessen  :Wink: 

----------

## boospy

Also ich hab das auch so wie ihr gemacht. Ich hab aber wohl die Schrift dazu nicht installiert. Ich seh nur Vierecke als Schrift... weis von euch jemand was für Schrift das Teil benutzt?

lg

boospy

----------

## franzf

 *boospy wrote:*   

> weis von euch jemand was für Schrift das Teil benutzt?

 

Googleearth scheint die alphabetisch erste nicht-Monospace Schriftart zu wählen :/ Hatte das Problem auch schon.

Lösung: stelle sicher, dass eine "lesbare" Schrift erwischt wird ^^

Hier ist z.B. "Arial" die erste.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

möchte bei der Gelegenheit mal alle die hier gepostet haben fragen, ob bei Euch der Sound unter Google Earth funktioniert?

Falls ja, könnt ihr mir vielleicht hier verraten wie's geht, oder falls nein, hier was posten, damit der thread mal wieder hochkocht.   :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-834925-highlight-google.html

Gruß und Dank,

Andy.

----------

